# Gun Safety Course Info. HELP



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am trying to find a safety course, I have never been hunting before so, I kinda need the course before squirrel season starts up. I need info about courses in N.E. OHIO. 

Greatly appreciated,
Soroker74


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR website lists upcoming classes for each county. That, or you can contact your local conservation club or game warden and they can let you know when the next one is.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

M.Magis is right. I teach in Trumbull County. Currently we do not any classes going. You might have a hard time locating one this time of year. The classses will be running short due to hunting season coming to an end. There will a lot coming up from July on. But keep looking though. The web site is:
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/hunting/huntered/default.htm
Or you could call 1-800-WILDLIFE (1-800-945-3543) for more info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Gander moutain in Sheffeild Village. They have them all time. I know the instructors they are good.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I teach the Hunter Education courses. Check my Profile for contact info and drop me a line. I can set you up for a course or get you hooked up with one.

Huntinbull


----------

